
Reasons You Should Never Get a Job - jamiequint
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/07/10-reasons-you-should-never-get-a-job/
======
Tron
I have trouble believing just on his word alone that StevePavlina.com
generates $40000/month. It's possible, but I'd have to see some evidence.

~~~
ced
... especially after calling most of his readers morons for believing that a
job is the safest way to support themselves. And then there is the:

"If you find this site helpful, please leave a donation for Steve so you can
enjoy the spirit of giving too."

which just seems crazy after what he said, but maybe he knows his audience
well.

------
aglarond
Once you get past the "motivational speak", there are some good points that he
makes. We truly are conditioned to believe that getting a job is the best way
to provide for your family. I grew up in a restaurant, so the principle of
working hard for what you earn was instilled in me at an early age. Now,
thanks mostly to pg's essays, I realize that the best way to provide is to
work smart - start a company, give it your all for a few years, and let it
generate income as a return for the wealth I've created.

------
amichail
Jobs in academia seem to have some advantages, particularly with respect to
freedom. But that really depends on where you end up:
http://www.lambdassociates.org/blog/decline.htm. Moreover, your views about
what constitutes interesting research in computing may differ from those of
the majority: http://weblog.fortnow.com/2006/07/science-and-art-of-
computation.html.

